
Too Clever by Half - signa11
http://www.epsilontheory.com/too-clever-by-half/
======
chriswait
I think this article has been posted here 3 times in the last few months:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17079369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17079369)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17062790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17062790)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16333020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16333020)

